
Building a better news experience on YouTube, together - hguhghuff
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2018/07/building-better-news-experience-on.html?m=1
======
hguhghuff
YouTube still can’t get the obvious basics right however.

I watch msnbc, cnn and a few other news channels on YouTube.

Every time, the top suggestions are from random accounts that seem to be
reposting from the original source, presumably to get some sort of benefit.

YouTube doesn’t seem to even know that is happening, or has no interest in
fixing it.

If YiuTube can’t handle the most basic requirement of the news which is to
publish the original news source versus a pirated one, how can YouTube handle
any other news authenticity challenge?

